

IBM Goes to the Racetrack With Super-Speedy Memory - sathishmanohar
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/12/ibm-racetrack

======
sp332
I thought racetrack memory required titanium dioxide? How can you fab a chip
with "standard CMOS" process then?

